# Hood Scoop baffles



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone here de-baffled your hood scoops? If so, what have you gained from it from your perspective? Cooler running engine? Water in your engine compartment? If this has been discussed before, can you please point me in the right direction? Thanks.

:cheers


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I pulled mine out about a year ago.
A little more dirt in the engine but nothing real bad.
I did notice the temp needle now sits on the lower part of the line rather than directly in the middle. But no major temp change.

I do feel heat coming out of the nostrils when idleing.....so I guess that helps.

I also put lights in the scoops so it looks awesome at night....


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Just for clarification; what is debaffling the hood scoops?

Is that removing the metal part under the hood that seems useless and restricts some air?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought it was the rubber pieces behind the scoops


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

De-baffling = the rubber pieces under the scoops.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

AlanSr said:


> A little more dirt in the engine but nothing real bad.
> I did notice the temp needle now sits on the lower part of the line rather than directly in the middle. But no major temp change.
> 
> I do feel heat coming out of the nostrils when idleing.....so I guess that helps.


:agree

I did it solely for venting purposes. In fact, I have seen zero wetness underneath the hood from driving in rain - however I keep them in the trunk just in case.

Also, doing the mode/set trick at startup, and scrolling to the engine temp, I haven't been higher than 188*


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

> Also, doing the mode/set trick at startup, and scrolling to the engine temp, I haven't been higher than 188*


What is this trick? Have not heard of it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you hold the "mode" and "set" buttons down, while turning the key to the on position, it brings up this hidden menu that allows you look at things with more detail than the DIC normally lets you. It even displays trouble codes, so you don't need a reader.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Today I removed the baffles from behind my hood scoops just for sh!ts and giggles. I noticed quite a bit of heat coming out of them. I also noticed how you can see part of the engine through the vents. My assumption is that in theory, it should reduce underhood temperatures. I'll drive it like that to reach a conclusion but please let me know what you think. Additionally, for the first time, I accessed that "hidden" menu; pretty cool...which brought to another conclusion...the temp gauge on our cars is almost as useless as a freaking idiot light. I saw the temperature fluctuate about 20-25 degrees in traffic and the needle didn't move one bit. Amazing!!! You all take care.

:cheers


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> If you hold the "mode" and "set" buttons down, while turning the key to the on position, it brings up this hidden menu that allows you look at things with more detail than the DIC normally lets you. It even displays trouble codes, so you don't need a reader.


great info! learn crazy stuff about this car all the time.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I had mine out for 4 years and no dirt (alabama) water


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

would a 160 degree thermostat help with keeping temps down....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think it's a good idea strictly for getting rid of engine bay air heat. i seriously doubt it's going to lower engine coolant temperatures. the gauge isn't of any value on subtle temp changes


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> would a 160 degree thermostat help with keeping temps down....


Yes.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Will the engine still work as efficiently with a lower operating temp? And I'm referring to computer parameters. Please forgive my ignorance, but if it makes sense I'll change my thermostat as well. Thanks

:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Good question... I've seen cars get crap mileage if they don't heat up all the way (stuck thermostat generally).


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Is anyone using a 160 degree thermostat?
Have you seen a drop in MPG's?

I would only do it if it will help the engine run better.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

RicanGoat said:


> Today I removed the baffles from behind my hood scoops just for sh!ts and giggles. I noticed quite a bit of heat coming out of them. I also noticed how you can see part of the engine through the vents. My assumption is that in theory, it should reduce underhood temperatures. I'll drive it like that to reach a conclusion but please let me know what you think. Additionally, for the first time, I accessed that "hidden" menu; pretty cool...which brought to another conclusion...the temp gauge on our cars is almost as useless as a freaking idiot light. I saw the temperature fluctuate about 20-25 degrees in traffic and the needle didn't move one bit. Amazing!!! You all take care.
> 
> :cheers


When I removed the scoop baffles on my car I noticed how you can seen a nice clean view of my Polished intake manifold when to hood is closed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RicanGoat said:


> Will the engine still work as efficiently with a lower operating temp? And I'm referring to computer parameters. Please forgive my ignorance, but if it makes sense I'll change my thermostat as well. Thanks
> 
> :cheers





Poncho Dan said:


> Good question... I've seen cars get crap mileage if they don't heat up all the way (stuck thermostat generally).





AlanSr said:


> Is anyone using a 160 degree thermostat?
> Have you seen a drop in MPG's?
> 
> I would only do it if it will help the engine run better.


I've had a 160 thermostat in my car for over a year now, this is my second summer and a winter that it has been it there. Of course my car is tuned to run the cooler thermostat. Have not seen a drop in MPG and the car runs cooler than the stock 186 thats was in there before. Summers here hover above 100 and winters can dip below freezing. I see around 25-26mpg on the highway and 14-18mpg around base depending on the weather.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I've had a 160 thermostat in my car for over a year now, this is my second summer and a winter that it has been it there. Of course my car is tuned to run the cooler thermostat. Have not seen a drop in MPG and the car runs cooler than the stock 186 thats was in there before. Summers here hover above 100 and winters can dip below freezing. I see around 25-26mpg on the highway and 14-18mpg around base depending on the weather.


I also have the 160 thermostat. Been in my car since late 2007. No difference in MPGs. Still average 25-26 on the hiway @ 65-70 MPH. City driving is around 16 MPG. My car gets stored for the winter and has never seen snow or rain so I don't know if mileage would change during that time of year or weather conditions.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I've had a 160 thermostat in my car for over a year now, this is my second summer and a winter that it has been it there. Of course my car is tuned to run the cooler thermostat. Have not seen a drop in MPG and the car runs cooler than the stock 186 thats was in there before. Summers here hover above 100 and winters can dip below freezing. I see around 25-26mpg on the highway and 14-18mpg around base depending on the weather.


Is the 160F smog legal?

If not what is the lowest temp thermostat that I can run and be smog legal?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> Is the 160F smog legal?
> 
> If not what is the lowest temp thermostat that I can run and be smog legal?


I don't think the thermostat is of any concern for SMOG. You have LT headers that would be the red flag:lol:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I don't think the thermostat is of any concern for SMOG. You have LT headers that would be the red flag:lol:


Hush now :lol:

Well, I just want to make sure that I pass the sniffer. LT shouldn't be a problem.

Will the 160F make it so that the car thinks that it's still in "warm-up" mode and run richer than normal?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Here, all they do is plug into the OBDII socket and check for trouble codes. And check if your gas cap holds pressure...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

they put the cars on a dyno for smog test here in CAli......... unless ur rolling in AWD.

Under load alot of cars start to run richer, thus pollute more.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Here, all they do is plug into the OBDII socket and check for trouble codes. And check if your gas cap holds pressure...


In several states they also put your ride on a set of rollers and place a sniffer in your exhaust to get gas readings


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LOWET said:


> In several states they also put your ride on a set of rollers and place a sniffer in your exhaust to get gas readings


Thats how they test OBD I and earlier cars. Either way, I registered my cars in a county where they are exempt, so that some state employed moron with a vague idea of how a clutch works doesn't ruin any of my cars.


----------



## symbian (Aug 7, 2009)

So no water in the engine when baffles are removed?


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have never noticed much water under the hood, Not a lot of dirt either. I have had a few bugs here and there make their way in and splatter all over the strut brace and engine covers. Heat pours out of them when the car is hot, It doesnt make it run any cooler.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

This is the thread I was looking for. I couldn't figure out what they were called. 

"Baffles"

I have to remember that now. I think I'm going to take them out for two reasons. I want to ventilate the engine bay more and also it just looks cooler. 

It's nice to know they won't be ingesting that much water. It's been raining like hell recently, so I think I might wait until that's all done before taking them out. Dispersing heat is the way to go. 

Of course, this begs the question. Have any of you noticed any damage this may have caused to the paint around the nostrils? It effectively becomes an exhaust of sorts when the car is standing still. I can't imagine it would hurt it, but then again, stranger things have happened. 

Also, why the hell were the baffles put there in the first place? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've noticed no difference with them out. I pulled them so that I can tell people, yeah, those are real hood scoops.

There's a big number of D-bags out there that slap on the 3-D sticker hood scoops... somehow they think that crap looks cool.

Phail









Phail









Epic phail









Extreme Epic Phail









Friends don't let friends put stupid ricer BS visual mod accessories on their car. Unless you're gay.


----------



## Bryce951 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been driving without scoop rubber seals for awhile. Nothing harmful seen.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

I went a bit of a different route. I bought an extra set of hood scoop plugs and cut the pockets out with a razor blade.
From under the hood they appear stock:









But from the front you can see they're opened up:









I had the car tuned last spring by Jeremy Formato with the scoops this way. We took the car out on the road and data logged several functions with the scoops in and with them out and the air showed no added turbulance with them in and the pockets cut. He thought it might mess things up. Who knows? Perhaps no air flows into them anyways?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Resembles the scoops off a '65/67 GTO


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't get it... I took mine out while cleaning under the hood and they have vents in the rubber - kind of pointing up to, I guess , keep water out. Are some of the rubber plugs sealed?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

No Mike, they're all vented as you describe. By taking them completely out or cutting the pockets open as I did you allow a larger amount of air to trasfer.

Oh, and I keep my original set in the trunk in case I get caught in the rain (just in case).


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I kept mine in the trunk for a while too, until it had rained a few times, and I forgot... and noticed no "added mess" under the hood. So, in the parts pile they went.


----------

